# Rcbs rebate



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.rcbs.com/pdf/RC201_WebRebateCoupon.pdf


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GREAT CO.TO BUY FROM---Just the other day I call them about parts for my 505 scale---{the fiber bearing the beam balance's on --they sent them to me at no cost----warrenty they said I've had this scale for 10+ years----------sb


----------

